# Meet Sajorí, the new member of the family and our baby!



## ZiggyM5 (Jul 22, 2020)

After our loved "Little Price" passed, we all used to check on him only to find the empty tank. We will always remember and miss him.

Armed with all the knowledge acquired in this forum and other sources I've learned a lot about how to take care of these little fellows (I still have a lot more to learn). Everyone in our family learned how much one can love a fish so intelligent, interesting, and with such different personalities. Hence, I took the journey to find one who can fill the void our "Little Prince" left in our hearts.

First of all, please check what the name "Sajorí" or "Sajorín" means in Puerto Rico: sajorí Puerto Rico (speakinglatino.com). It is pronounced something like "sah hoh ree."

Now that you know what the word means and how to pronounce it, may I present you our little baby, Sajorí (Note: It's a challenge to take a good picture of him because
he is always swimming very fast left, right, up, and down):





























































He is young and small, like a "puppy." He has an interesting and strong personality and is nothing like I've ever seen before. He is strong, healthy, and swim very fast. So far, we have a lot of funny stories about him. He looks better in videos. I will share some stories and more about him soon—additionally some videos which some are very funny. Hope you like him, his videos, and his stories.😊


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

What a beautiful little boy!!!! So cute!!!


----------



## SammiDraco (Mar 24, 2021)

So handsome!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Sorry for little prince. Sajorí is handsome!! i'm looking forward for videos!!


----------



## ZiggyM5 (Jul 22, 2020)

betta4ever! said:


> Sorry for little prince. Sajorí is handsome!! i'm looking forward for videos!!


I promised some videos but had been quite busy lately. I want to start with my search for a new baby. Like others in the forum, I decided to test and see their reaction. I went to PetCo because PetSmart only had glowing bettas and didn't really like what they did to them. Besides, they all seem to be sad. These are some videos of my search expedition. 

First visit to PetCo. I was browsing to see what they have and found that they just got a pretty big bunch of them. They even haven't finished placing them on display. Additionally, there were some babies which surprised me.

The babies were also adorable, but I believed I didn't have the expertise to take good care of them. Two of them took my attention, and both were young. My family loved the orange with the big black eyes, and my son named him "the one who swims backward." LOL. My wife preferred the elephant ears as our late "Little Prince." 

20210907 192822 - YouTube

The following is one of the babies. He was so cute. 
20210907 193243 - YouTube

The following video is of Sajorí. Like the orange one, he was always following my moves.
20210913 183427 - YouTube

The following week I went back to PetCo to find that about half were sold. Therefore, afraid to loosen him, I bought him and many live plants. *Note: He looks bigger than what he really is.*
20210913 185021 - YouTube

What did I learn? The older ones feel sad because they were in those little cups for too long. Touching their cup will show me how they react and therefore how active they are. Although, they might change their behavior once they are in a better environment. If I have to pick a new one, I will be looking for the younger ones. I feel sad to see them in those little cups for so long. 

I hope you like this first round of videos. The next chapter will cover taking Sajorí home and preparing him for his new home, a five-gallon tank.

Cheers!


----------



## ZiggyM5 (Jul 22, 2020)

ZiggyM5 said:


> Chapter 2. Bringing him home.
> 
> I brought him home and placed his little cup from PetCo into a new temporary little tank to equalize the temperature. I also bought a couple of betta fish-ready bottled water. However, the pH in the original water was higher than expected. Therefore, I started mixing both water little by little until both were equal in pH and temperature.
> 
> ...


----------

